# Can a sensitive 9 yo boy survive a divorce?



## Patience1990 (Jun 13, 2010)

I am unhappy with my marriage and have considered divorce. The problem is my 9 year old son is an extremely sensitive child. I struggle with what is best for him. When my husband and I have heated discussions (fights is too strong), he always asks if we are getting a divorce and if so he'll run away. My husband is not abusive but not loving either. I believe that he is perfectly happy in the marriage. We argue once a week on average. But I try to keep that to minimum to no upset our son. My husband is very good with my son so I don't fault him there. As parents I think we are pretty good but as a mother and father/wife and husband together, we are far from role models. I'm not sure what to do. I plan on getting a divorce in 9 years when my son is on his own. What is best for my son? Should I stay in the relationship or go now. I'm so afraid that he will grow up not knowing what two parents in love will be like and he won't see what a loving relationship looks like. Or because of his age and how overly sensitive he is, should I stay for his sake? I'm miserable but so afraid to leave for my son's sake.


----------



## Meriter (Nov 10, 2009)

Patience1990 said:


> I am unhappy with my marriage and have considered divorce. The problem is my 9 year old son is an extremely sensitive child. I struggle with what is best for him. When my husband and I have heated discussions (fights is too strong), he always asks if we are getting a divorce and if so he'll run away. My husband is not abusive but not loving either. I believe that he is perfectly happy in the marriage. We argue once a week on average. But I try to keep that to minimum to no upset our son. My husband is very good with my son so I don't fault him there. As parents I think we are pretty good but as a mother and father/wife and husband together, we are far from role models. I'm not sure what to do. I plan on getting a divorce in 9 years when my son is on his own. What is best for my son? Should I stay in the relationship or go now. I'm so afraid that he will grow up not knowing what two parents in love will be like and he won't see what a loving relationship looks like. Or because of his age and how overly sensitive he is, should I stay for his sake? I'm miserable but so afraid to leave for my son's sake.



I'm sure he will adjust. Do some research on it. Recent studies have shown that children who's parents divorce do better than children who's parents stay together and are a dysfunctional couple.
I should know; my parents stayed together and argued all the time...slept in seperate rooms andall of that right up until my father died.
That was about 15 years ago and I still hold the way my mom treated my dad against her. 
My sister took my mom's side and as a result we rarely talk still today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

